# 2 Fragen



## Miro von Fel (22. Oktober 2009)

Moin ^^

um doch die Geschichte von WoW etwas besser als Gesamtpaket zu verstehen, habe ich ne Menge im I-net gelesen und mir alle Bücher auf Deutsch gekauft.

Nun finde ich macht es Sinn wenn eine Welt in sich geschlossen ist. 

Meine 2 Fragen

* die Horde ist durchs Portal als ihre Heimat -die Gegend welche heute bekannt als Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ist- durch den Einfluss der Legion völlig ausgeblutet und verhärmt war. Was ich nicht verstehe ist:

Warum sind sie nicht einfach nach Nagrand oder in die Zangarmarschen weitergezogen? Ne, gleich durchs Portal....

* Es gibt eine echt tolle Fimsequenz während einem Quest. Arthas wird angegriffen, Horde macht mit, plötzlich von oben die Verlassenen. Am Ende Feuer, grüner gifitger Rauch und ... eine Paldin stirbt. Bart, Blond das volle Programm.

War das nicht Fordring? Oder wer war das der dort gestorben ist?

Danke für die Antworten ^^

Netter Gruß
Miro


----------



## Gurk1 (22. Oktober 2009)

Also soweit ich das mit den Orcs verstanden habe waren sie der Brennenden Legion am dienen (Dämonenblut trinken und so (; ...)Ausserdem hätte es ja auch nicht wirklich was gebracht auf dem selben planeten einfach woanderss hinzugehen.

Und der Paladin den man in dem Ingamevideo an der Pforte des Zorns sieht ist nicht Fordring sondern Bolvar Fordragon und der ist wie man mit 3.3 herausfindet gar net gestorben ist.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. Oktober 2009)

* die Horde ist durchs Portal als ihre Heimat -die Gegend welche heute bekannt als Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ist- durch den Einfluss der Legion völlig ausgeblutet und verhärmt war. Was ich nicht verstehe ist:
Warum sind sie nicht einfach nach Nagrand oder in die Zangarmarschen weitergezogen? Ne, gleich durchs Portal....

Das kann ich dir erklären, auch wenn dies länger braucht. Die Zangarmarschen waren den Orcs bis dahin völlig unbekannt, da sie 
hinter einem Gebrige kaum zu erreichen sind. Nagrand war die Heimat mehrerer Clans, darunter auch der Frostwolfclan. Als die
Orcs nach Azeroth stürmten war Nagrand verdorrt und fast genauso tot wie der Schamanismus. Die Einzigen, die in Nagrand blieben,
waren die Mag´Har, die nur verächtlich als "Die Kranken" bezeichnet wurden. Mit der Zeit sprachen die Elemente wieder zu den Orcs
der Mag´Har und bereicherten das Land wieder. Wenn man in BC Nagrand erreicht ist es fast wiederhergestellt. Ausserdem haben 
die Orcs mehr gebraucht als nur ein Land. Sie brauchsten einen Feind den man niedermätzeln konnte. Und Azeroth versprach viele
davon.


----------



## Falkulus (2. November 2009)

Miro schrieb:


> ....
> Meine 2 Fragen
> 
> .....
> ...




Das war Hochlord Bolvar Fordragon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Link zu Wikia: http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Hochlord_Bolvar_Fordragon

Tja und ich glaube sein Name wird in Patch 3.3 wieder auftauchen ;-)

Elune Ador
               Falkulus


----------

